# overstimulation



## tbird (Sep 20, 2005)

ON clomid for 2 months anyone been told they are overstimulated. 
Both months I have been so aim is to avoid pregnancy, which is frustrating.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi T-Bird

I havent been monitored that closely either last time around or this course of Clomid to know if i overstimulated or not.  I have been warned about the possibility of overstimulation but been told to watch out for abdomindal pain which could be an indicator, thats it.

Have you had a scan which has shown overstimulation or are you just concerned with the possibility?

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## cafnyfelin (Sep 9, 2005)

Sorry if I sound a bit dense but what is overstimulation? 

I'm on month 1 of 50g Clomid and have had pain in my right side for a couple of days (stopped today). I thought this was just ovarian pains but could it be overstimulation and what does this mean


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

Overstimulation is when too many follicles develop on the ovaries.  Apparently it can be quite dangerous depending on how many there are.  If you dont ovulate normally and are on 50mg of Clomid I wouldnt worry too much.  There is only a tiny chance that you will suffer at this dosage.  Once you start raising the dose (I am on 100mg) then the risk increases which is why you should always keep an eye on any possible abdominal pain that persists or is severe.

I took Clomid for 6 months last year, 2 months on 50mg (until they discovered it didnt work) and 4 months on 100mg.  I started again this year in June on 50mg for 3 months then started on 100mg this month which I am to take for a further 6 months.  My GP just said to be aware that there is a risk and to keep an eye out for symptoms but not to worry about it.  So far in the 10 months total I have taken Clomid I have had no side effects at all but everyone reacts differently.

I wouldnt worry about it but if you have persistant abdominal pain get it checked out to be on the safe side.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## cafnyfelin (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks Witchie-Poo.

I do ovulate normally, on Clomid for a "boost". Will this increase the risk do you think?

If I had overstimulated would this be a no go month for a BFP or could it still happen??


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

Ive just been doing a little research on the internet on overstimulation of the ovaries and it appears the risk is very low on Clomid but rises markedly if you are on injectables which is why you are offered scans routinely when using the injectable fertility drugs.

I thinks its highly unlikely that you experienced overstimulation this month.  The pains are most likely to be ovulation pains so I would go ahead with lots of  as usual  

From what I can gather overstimulation and hyperstimulation of the ovaries results in pain, swelling, vomiting, nausea etc etc and its persistant.  If the pain came and went after a few days then I really wouldnt worry.

Try and relax and I am sending you lots of   for a BFP this month  

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## cafnyfelin (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks again Witchie!!!!! I don't know what I'd have done without you today 

I got a bit panicked because I've never heard about this. I've had very little explained by my consulatant because there's "nothing wrong". 

This place is the best!!!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

No problem, only too happy to help.  My Gynae is useless but thankfully my GP is wonderful and fills in all the blanks for me!  She has even taken over the managing of my Clomid as my gynae was on holiday ever time my day 21 results came through and we both knew that it wasnt working, it didnt work on 50mg last time so no reason why it would this time.  I rang an infertility charity for support to make sure i wasnt just going   with all the stress and they confirmed my gynae not really progressing my treatment quick enough or monitoring me adequately especially given my age.  Yesterday I get a letter from him saying he is referring me to an infertility specialist to "discuss my concerns".  Not too sure if this is good or bad news, even my GP rang me yesterday asking me about this letter as, as far as she knew, there was no infertility specialist at my local hospital!! lol

aaarrrrgggghhhh!!!  what a nightmare.  I was joking with my DH last night saying when I finally do get   he or she better be worth it!! lol  model child!! hee hee

Best of luck to you.  If you ever need anyone to chat to, have a rant at or anything then please feel free to PM me any time, I know what its like when you feel like you have no one around who understands.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to say that I ovulate naturally too & am on 50mg clomid to "boost" things...I have a naturally high progesterone level which our consultant says can indicate that I actually release more than one egg naturally sometimes anyway...I've released 2 every cycle of clomid so far (currently in 4th cycle).
I was told that there is a risk of over-stimulation but I had scans every month for the 1st 3 cycles & everything was fine so nolonger having scans.

Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## tbird (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback this is my first time on this site which has been a god send.Message for witchie poo . Yes I have been scanned to confirm it .Now have to have monthly scan to see if I am allowed to do anything!!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

on no TBird, what a frustrating time for you!   for the weeks ahead.

Im not on here much either but have had such a bad time of it recently am finding I need the boards more and more these days - as well as others needing me which is always nice and helps to distract from my day to day worries!

Have a nice weekend!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## tbird (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks witchie for your support. Find it difficult to discuss how Im feeling to anyone else in case they think im mad.  So hearing from other people in the same situation is great.


----------

